
Digital Africa - acconrad
http://theatlantic.tumblr.com/post/3921064241/digital-africa
======
acconrad
The Atlantic produces some really great articles, but what really drew me to
post this was that HN generally focuses on 1st world innovation, but I'd love
to hear people's thoughts on anything they're doing in the 3rd world. Up-and-
coming nations like China and India are hot topics, especially in technology,
but Africa is perhaps the slowest to adopt, which coincidentally makes it
ideal for easy innovation through the help of technology. Does anyone here do
tech work with Africa? Does anyone see a market out there?

